# Các kiểu tóc dành cho mặt tròn được mỹ nhân Hàn Quốc “lăng xê”



## thuhoai (9/9/18)

Lựa chọn kiểu tóc phù hợp sẽ giúp cho khuôn mặt tròn trịa trở nên thon gọn và cuốn hút hơn.
Nhiều người thường cho rằng một khuôn mặt thon gọn v-line mới là tiêu chuẩn của cái đẹp. Bởi dù có “biến hóa” cùng các kiểu tóc “khó nhằn” ra sao, bạn đều có thể trở nên lộng lẫy hơn. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn sở hữu một gương mặt tròn trịa bầu bĩnh, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tỏa sáng theo cách của riêng bạn mà không cần phải cố định với một mái tóc nhàm chán. Với những gợi ý dưới đây từ các mỹ nhân Hàn, ELLE hi vọng bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình một kiểu tóc dành cho mặt tròn để tạo ra sức hút “vạn người mê”.

*1. KIM TAE HEE*
Kim Tae Hee là một trong “Nữ thần sắc đẹp bền vững” xứ Kim Chi. Từ thuở mới vào nghề cho đến nay, nhan sắc mặn mà và sắc sảo của Kim Tae Hee cho thấy phong độ ngày càng thăng hạng. Vốn sở hữu khuôn mặt tròn thanh tú cùng đôi mắt biết cười, nữ diễn viên luôn trở thành tâm điểm mỗi khi xuất hiện. Ngoài việc chăm chút cho vẻ bề ngoài, người đẹp cũng thường thay đổi hình ảnh với các kiểu tóc khác nhau.




_Kiểu tóc thủy tinh bất đối xứng thời thượng giúp khuôn mặt Kim Tae Hee trở nên thon gọn hơn. Ảnh: Amino Apps_




_Khi để kiểu tóc dài tỉa tầng uốn nhẹ phần đuôi, người đẹp tuổi 38 dễ dàng khoe được nhan sắc ngọt ngào, nữ tính của mình. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Mái tóc rẽ ngôi giữa và vén sang hai bên tạo hiệu ứng làm cho khuôn mặt thêm phần thon gọn hơn. Vốn nổi bật với làn da sáng nên màu tóc đen càng làm cho Kim Tae Hee thêm phần rạng ngời. Ảnh: Getty Image_​*2. GOO HYE SUN*
“Nàng cỏ” Goo Hye Sun vốn được yêu mến bởi sự đa tài và vẻ ngoài rạng rỡ mỗi lần xuất hiện. Tuy không sở hữu nhan sắc đạt đến mức đỉnh cao nhưng cô nàng lại ghi dấu ấn bằng nét dễ thương, trẻ trung hơn cả tuổi thật. Sở hữu gương mặt tròn, Goo Hye Sun vẫn tự tin thay đổi nhiều kiểu tóc để đa dạng hình ảnh trong mắt công chúng.




_Người đẹp sinh năm 1984 trẻ trung và thanh lịch cùng kiểu tóc cắt ngắn và mái thưa ăn gian tuổi. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Mái tóc xoăn nhuộm nâu sáng có vẻ vô cùng phù hợp với nàng cỏ hơn khi có thể làm nổi bật gương mặt tươi tắn cùng làn da trắng mịn của nữ diễn viên. Ảnh: Getty Images_​
​*3. PARK SHIN HYE*
Nhắc đến “Nữ hoàng màn ảnh” Park Shin Hye, không thể không công nhận cô nàng ngày càng tỏa sáng với nhan sắc ngọt ngào. Mặc dù sở hữu thân hình không thuộc hàng siêu mẫu cũng như gương mặt cũng tròn trịa, đó cũng chính là điểm thu hút của cô nàng diễn viên sinh năm 1990 này. Ngoài việc luôn lựa chọn phong cách trang điểm phù hợp, cô nàng cũng luôn cập nhật các kiểu tóc dành cho mặt tròn để trở nên xinh đẹp hơn.




_Nắm được lợi thế của khuôn mặt tròn là bầu bĩnh, dễ thương nên cô nàng thườn lựa chọn kiểu tóc xoăn lọn ôm sá khuôn mặt để giúp tạo hiệu ứng thon gọn hơn. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Hình ảnh của nữ diễn viên 9X luôn gắn liền với mái tóc màu đen hoặc nâu đậm. Trong kiểu tóc buộc cao, Park Shin Hye trong vô cùng sang chảnh và rạng rỡ. Ảnh: Getty Images_​



_Đối với kiểu tóc rẽ ngôi giữa này, gương mặt của “Nữ hoàng màn ảnh” thêm dịu dàng, nữ tính nhưng cũng chẳng kém phần sành điệu. Ảnh: Getty Images_​
​*4. SUZY*
“Tình đầu quốc dân” Suzy là một gương mặt xinh đẹp được yêu thích của xứ Hàn. Không chỉ sở hữu vẻ ngoài hoàn hảo, làn da trắng mịn mà dường như cô nàng luôn chăm chút cho diện mạo của mình. Đối với Suzy – mỹ nhân mặt tròn, không có kiểu tóc nào có thể làm khó được cô nàng.




_Vốn gắn liền với mái tóc xoăn dài công chúa nên khi thay đổi vẻ ngoài, Suzy càng làm cho người hâm mộ thêm phần bất ngờ. Kiểu tóc ngắn mang đến cho nữ diễn viên một vẻ đẹp hiện đại và đầy cá tính. Ảnh: All Kpop_




_Khi buộc tóc nửa đầu và xõa sang hai bên, “Tình đầu quốc dân” lại gây ấn tượng với nhan sắc ngọt ngào tựa nàng công chúa. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Mái tóc dài được nhuộm nâu bóng mượt giúp tôn lên những đường nét dịu dàng trên khuôn mặt và càng thêm phần quyến rũ. Ảnh: Getty Images_​*5. IU*
IU sở hữu một khuôn mặt tròn nhưng thanh thoát, mái tóc mượt mà thường xuyên “biến tấu” với muôn vàn kiểu tóc. Để tôn lên nét đẹp trong sáng và rạng rỡ của mình, cô nàng thường uốn xoăn nhẹ phần đuôi tóc dù để tóc dài hay ngắn. Với vẻ ngoài trẻ trung và ngọt ngào, ít ai biết rằng IU đã bước qua độ tuổi 25.




_Tóc bob cá tính khi được nhấn nhá phần đuôi xoăn nhẹ giúp khuôn mặt của nữ ca sĩ càng thêm phần thanh thoát. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Đến với màu tóc đen nhánh và kiểu tóc dài suôn, IU vẫn ghi điểm trong mắt người hâm mộ với hình tượng vừa trưởng thành lại vừa nữ tính. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_“Người yêu của quốc dân” trẻ trung với mái tóc bob duỗi cúp đơn giản được cột gọn một nửa. Đây được xem là kiểu tóc vô cùng tôn dáng khuôn mặt lại vừa giúp nữ ca sĩ “ăn gian” cả chục tuổi. .Ảnh: Getty Images_​
​*6. PARK BO YOUNG*
Với lợi thế gương mặt xinh xắn và thân hình nhỏ nhắn, Park Bo Young dù có makeup thế nào, để kiểu tóc ra sao cũng toát lên vẻ đáng yêu, ngọt ngào. Nếu như trước đây, mái tóc dài mang đến cho cô nàng vẻ ngoài đậm chất tiểu thư thì khi thay đổi hình ảnh với tóc ngắn, nữ diễn viên còn “thăng hạng” nhan sắc hơn hẳn.




_Mái tóc bob bồng bềnh được nhuộm sáng làm cho khuôn mặt thêm phần rạng ngời. Ảnh: Topstarnews_




_Bo Young tươi tắn rạng ngời với mái tóc dài uốn xoăn nhẹ nhàng. Với phong cách đầy trẻ trung này, ít ai biết được cô nàng đã ở vào độ tuổi 28. Ảnh: Getty Images_​
*7. SOOYOUNG (SNSD)*
Là nàng “chân dài” sở hữu hình thể đẹp nhất nhì nhóm nhạc SNSD, Sooyoung luôn được biết đến với vẻ ngoài biến hóa đa dạng. Với khuôn mặt tròn xinh đẹp, dù để kiểu tóc nào, từ tóc ngắn trẻ trung, tóc buộc năng động đến mái tóc buông suôn dài nữ tính thì nữ ca sĩ đều có thể tỏa sáng.




_Hòa vào trào lưu tóc mái ngố siêu ngắn, dù nhiều người từng bị “dìm hàng” nhưng có thể thấy cô nàng SNSD vẫn có thể trở nên cuốn hút và sành điệu. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Chẳng cần phải tạo kiểu cầu kỳ, Sooyoung vẫn cứ đẹp đến nao lòng chỉ với kiểu tóc xõa buông nhẹ cùng sắc nâu sáng tôn lên nước da trắng. Ảnh: Getty Images_




_Dù thay đổi phong cách sang trọng và quyến rũ trong mái tóc xoăn tít, khó có kiểu tóc nào có thể khiến cho nhan sắc của người đẹp tuổi 28 bị vơi đi phần nào. Ảnh: Getty Images_​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (23/3/22)

Kim Tae Hee là một trong “Nữ thần sắc đẹp bền vững” xứ Kim Chi. Từ thuở mới vào nghề cho đến nay, nhan sắc mặn mà và sắc sảo của Kim Tae Hee cho thấy phong độ ngày càng thăng hạng


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (25/3/22)

Những kiểu tóc của Hàn Quốc luôn luôn thành xu thế nhé! Nhưng phải công nhận là Hàn có nhiều kiểu tóc đẹp quá


----------



## minhchau (25/3/22)

_Kiểu tóc thủy tinh bất đối xứng thời thượng giúp khuôn mặt Kim Tae Hee trở nên thon gọn hơn_


----------

